# Increase suds



## Juba (Oct 16, 2010)

How can I increase the suds factor for the melt and pour?
I don't think my bars lather well enough.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Oct 18, 2010)

What brand are you using? Are you adding anything to the soap? If you are what kinds of additives and how much FO/EO are you using? I have never had a M&P brand that does not lather. That's one of the things I like about M&P. 
The more things you add the less it will lather. Also are you using color? How much and what kind?
Lots of things to consider.


----------



## rosewand (Oct 19, 2010)

When I first starting making soap for home, my daughter complained about how much less lather there is compared to store bought soaps. I now add a little bit of caster oil and this seems to have made the daughter very happy with the lather now.


----------



## sygrid (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

Here's the rule of thumb.  Add no more than 1/4 cup of anything to a lb of mp.  Anything more and you are messin with the lather.  If you want to boost the suds add 1/4 cup of Coconut oil to a lb of mp and you are good to go.

Lorie


----------



## agriffin (Oct 20, 2010)

sygrid said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Here's the rule of thumb.  Add no more than 1/4 cup of anything to a lb of mp.  Anything more and you are messin with the lather.  If you want to boost the suds add 1/4 cup of Coconut oil to a lb of mp and you are good to go.
> 
> Lorie



I've found that if you add free oil/butters/fats to MP it kills the suds. 

Saponified coconut oil is very sudsy but not the actual oil.  

Juba - if you aren't happy with your base...try another.  There are plenty out there that are super bubbly and don't require you to add anything.


----------



## sygrid (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi!  All the mp bars that we make for the store have it added to them to boost the lather and it works for us.  Our thing is Lather, and we don't add any other surfactants to our batches.  Shopping for a better base is a really good suggestion, there are great bases out there.

Lorie


----------

